# Puritan Board - iPhone App?



## RobertPGH1981 (Oct 24, 2012)

Does the Puritan Board have an iPhone app?


----------



## KMK (Oct 24, 2012)

There is this: Tapatalk Forum App - Empowering Forum Junkies on-the-go


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2012)

This is another app: Forum Runner - vBulletin / XenForo / myBB / IP.Board / phpBB Forum iPhone App

No point in developing our own when third parties have much better apps. I use Tapatalk personally although I generally prefer a regular web browser and don't like reading my my phone or iPad as much as from a computer.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 24, 2012)

I found Tapatalk preferable to Forum Runner. I can't remember why. I think it had something to do with how I could do something in Tapatalk that Forum Runner couldn't do. I just can't remember what it was.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2012)

Of those 2, I prefer tapatalk.


----------



## nick (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm a long time Tapatalk user (24 hours) and it's been great so far.


----------



## Andres (Oct 25, 2012)

I use Tapatalk quite a bit. It's great for reading threads, not so much for replying. Generally, I read stuff throughout the day on my phone and then wait until I'm on the computer to reply/post.


----------

